# Time to buy a new car. Any suggestions?



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm ready to replace my 02' Nissan Sentra gxe. She was an amazing first car, I've put over 100k miles (she now has 150k) on her since I got her in 07' (a lot of fucking road trips). But ever since I got backed into by a 4x4 heavy duty truck (some idiot at a drive through) she hasn't been super reliable. I've replaced the radiator, fuel pump, co2 censors, computer ANYWAYS it's time for my old girl to go cause I just cant stand her no mo!

Now I know there are plenty of car threads on here and i've read through most of em.. but had some questions about some specific cars. I've been taking my lil Sentra up to the mountains for 3 years now, She's always handled great considering she's a lil 4 banger 2 wheel drive. Cables and driving slow has done wonders! But I'm looking to upgrade to something a little bigger, with AWD or 4x4. 

So pretty much I was looking at the older up to an 01' Jeep Cherokee (4.0 v6 engine). I love the body style, they're semi cheap. Actually I'd love this truck but finding one that's in nice shape and has semi low miles has been fucking ridiculous. *my question*are the newer Grand Cherokee's any good? Anyone own one and have any thoughts about it?

The 2nd car i'm really interested in getting would be a Honda Element. I think they look cool, come in AWD and have so much room. AND i think they are kinda waterproof inside!?

I'm 22. Work full time and go to school part time. I live at home and my Pops doesn't make me pay rent (i got it good I know). That said I'm really looking to finance a vehicle. I've had a credit card and use it wisely / pay the bill for a while now so I should have decent credit.

Oh and if you have any other cars you'd highly recommend that are great in the snow (and not super fucking expensive), run good or w/e let me know! Thanks


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

you're on the right path with a cherokee (XJ...old body style) with the 4 liter inline 6. arguably the most bullet proof engine ever made. don't be scared away by high miles, those things are ridiculous. you should be able to pick up a 99, 00, or 01 for under 5 grand no problem. gas mileage is the only real issue. expect to see about half of what you go with your sentra. 14 city/ maybe MAYBE 20 hwy is realistic

another option which you should really consider is a subaru outback. Super reliable engine as long as the headgaskets have been replaced (and almost all of them have) they kick ass in the snow, have plenty of room inside, and are good on gas. just about everything you need for a mountain ride. expect to pay about as much as you would for a jeep of equal year and mileage. honestly its your best bet for a mountain cruiser.

my girlfriend was just in the market for a new ride and oddly enough those were the two cars we were looking at. she ended up getting a 1999 outback with 120,000 miles for $3500. the car is awesome! I'm a german car guy all the way, but these subarus are built very well and made for the winter. awesome awd, heated seats, heated mirrors, heated windshield wipers, roof racks, cargo space, and comfortably fits 4 adults with enough gear for a weekend.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I miss being younger and living at home. 

Great response from 209 cali. The Honda Element is cool but it's not a true awd car. It'll only put power to the other wheels IF the front wheels start slipping. The Subarus are AWD all the time. Being 22 I don't know if you'd be interested in an outback. A 5 speed legacy wagon is nice though. Or even the turbo Forester.  

Since you wanna finance are you looking into a new vehicle as well? Subaru has discounts if you're a member of IMBA or AASI and has a special for college graduates.

IMBA: Subaru/IMBA Trail Care Crews: Subaru VIP Program

https://www.subaru.com/my-subaru/my-account/special-offers.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

First of all, I'm gonna say, I drive a Subaru Legacy GT. I love it, and it kicks ass in the snow just like the previous poster said. My friend that snowboards with me all the time drives a '91 Jeep Cherokee with the 4.0 bulletproof inline 6. He loves it and it will go through anything and has been beat to shit. He bought his for $800 and 200,000 miles on it (it's not his daily driver) and it's awesome. So, if you need AWD or 4wd these are both great options. 

I would honestly stay away from the honda elment if you're looking for real AWD or 4 wheel power. There's a ton of newer cars boasting AWD that are not. They're front wheel drive biased with a traction control slip-sensing unit. Its "AWD" will only engage when the front wheels are slipping and by then its usually too late and you'll be stuck. I'm not trying to bash these types of cars but, its just something to consider when buying one. To me, Subaru's AWD can't be beat, its all wheel all the time, your gas mileage may suffer a bit more than some other cars but, its definitley worth it when there is snow on the ground. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the 4.7 v8. I just passed 230,000mi yesterday...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

i am thinking about getting an element as well. seems like a perfect car for driving to slopes and rolling in mountain bikes inside. i like the SC but it doesn't have AWD and waterproof floor, bummer... unless you are planning to go off road... element awd is just to get that a little extra when you need it for deep snow... not really a hardcore awd... but who really needs it for road driving anyway... i think you can park the smartcar inside...


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Being 22 I don't know if you'd be interested in an outback. A 5 speed legacy wagon is nice though. Or even the turbo Forester.


i'm curious why you say a legacy over an outback for a 22 year old. i'm 23 and would drive an outback over a legacy all day. in the end its 99.9% the same car, but the outback has a small lift, larger wheels/tires, and way more options come standard on an outback over a legacy. other than that its the same chassis, engine, suspension, brakes, etc. if you could find an outback sport in your price range that would be sweet. those are built on the smaller impreza platform. less room, smaller, but sportier.

i'll take this:










over this, all day long.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

you should check the Ford FLex if you are looking at an element. Little higher price though....

I had an 05 Hyundai Santa Fe V6 AWD and that thing was great in the snow! You can get those pretty cheap, they still have the ability to tow a small trailer for dirt bikes/snowmobiles/moving trailer with boxes/etc, and a roof rack to the boards to go up top. I loved that SUV. The only reason we got rid of it is that we got a great deal on a Trailblazer SS..... Check the Hyundai out, they are good.


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd also suggest a Subaru as well... They are super reliable, has good gas mileage (the non turbo ones), and has one of the best AWD systems. I would pick a Forester over the Grand Cherokee.


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> i'll take this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted an ugly Legacy wagon. I would take this over an Outback anyday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I drive an 02 grand cherokee and love it. gas mileage does suck when compared to my old RSX but theres just something about a jeep once you have one haha.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

thats legacy wagon sti is 100% a custom job. right now they don't even offer an sti legacy or legacy wagon for that matter. you'd have to go back a generation, hence my picture.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> thats legacy wagon sti is 100% a custom job. right now they don't even offer an sti legacy or legacy wagon for that matter. you'd have to go back a generation, hence my picture.


it exists, just not in the us. same for the new legacy wagon.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> thats legacy wagon sti is 100% a custom job. right now they don't even offer an sti legacy or legacy wagon for that matter. you'd have to go back a generation, hence my picture.












Anyways, to the OP, checkout the Evo IX too. They can be found for good prices these days, and can get you anywhere a Subie can too.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Unless you can get a new car at 0-2% APR I would consider buying a used car in the 6-10k range. I looked at the Honda Element before I bought my car now, I just am not a truck/minivan/whatever that thing is sort of person. I just like cars. All the jeeps I have ever seen are very unreliable. One of my friends Jeeps would just start shaking violently at 60 mph+ to the point we had to pull over and wait. Another friend's Jeep would honk randomly, which was funny as shit, and he always had that thing in the shop.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

D Money said:


> I would honestly stay away from the honda elment if you're looking for real AWD or 4 wheel power. There's a ton of newer cars boasting AWD that are not. They're front wheel drive biased with a traction control slip-sensing unit. Its "AWD" will only engage when the front wheels are slipping and by then its usually too late and you'll be stuck. I'm not trying to bash these types of cars but, its just something to consider when buying one. To me, Subaru's AWD can't be beat, its all wheel all the time, your gas mileage may suffer a bit more than some other cars but, its definitley worth it when there is snow on the ground. Good luck with the purchase.


I'm in the market for a awd suv and want to try and avoid those "fake" awd. How can you tell which ones are awd all the time as opposed to fake ones?


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

The new Ford Fiestas are the shit. If you want a nice fast car check um out.

Suzuki XL7s are nice also if your looking at a SUV which I think you are. They are also reasonable priced.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> thats legacy wagon sti is 100% a custom job. right now they don't even offer an sti legacy or legacy wagon for that matter. you'd have to go back a generation, hence my picture.


LOLOLOLOL :laugh:
Thats so false I don't even know what to say...try a google search before you post what you think are "facts" because just about everything you said is wrong :laugh:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

That body style is definitely here in the states but you won't find a 5 speed around anymore. I only say he might not want the outback because he's 'younger'. At that age I would choose the legacy. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind the outback I'm just not into the lifted thing unless it was an older justy.

The wagon in the pic is my friends. Married and 3 kids. That's my bugeye behind his.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> That body style is definitely here in the states but you won't find a 5 speed around anymore. I only say he might not want the outback because he's 'younger'. At that age I would choose the legacy. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind the outback I'm just not into the lifted thing unless it was an older justy.
> 
> The wagon in the pic is my friends. Married and 3 kids. That's my bugeye behind his.


Your bugeye is sick! 
Is that a 2.5RS or a WRX?


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

I love the generation with the bug eyes. I was really close to getting a white Legacy GT Wagon 5-speed... but I got a TSX instead. Sometimes I regret my decision.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOLOLOLOL :laugh:
> Thats so false I don't even know what to say...try a google search before you post what you think are "facts" because just about everything you said is wrong :laugh:


how do you figure? you can't get a legacy wagon sti in america. if you can show me that they're available i'll gladly accept defeat. even in japan i think only 600 kits were offered to convert a normal legacy to a "tuned by Sti" legacy. please tell me where i'm wrong.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

You should look for a Fozzy(subaru forester). they are the tits, i drive an 03 2.5x and it gets me anywhere i want to go. I only regret not getting the XT which comes with the same turbo as the WRX. the extra little kick is nice. Look for a 05-08. they are nice.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Subaru is the official vehicle of snow, imo. You can't really go wrong. If you want an amazing DD, I'd say go with a Forester or Legacy GT. The Legacy is probably one of the best-looking "adult" sedans you can get. It's sporty and sophisticated at the same time. I absolutely adore them. I have an ancient Legacy waiting for me back in Indy.

If you want to spend a little more and get an even better daily driver that can still handle the snow, a Volvo S60 is a great car. Plus, I like their mature looks.

I know Saturn is technically dead, but you might consider a VUE. They are one of the better SUV-like vehicles I've been in. But they are small enough that they don't really drive like an SUV. If you like the Element, you might like a VUE. Plus, it looks much better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

+ 100 on the vote for a subie! if you want to go all out, go for the sti. 08-10 if you'd like a hatch. 04-07 if you like a sedan. the 05-06 will be the most reliable. otherwise go for a wrx if the sti is too pricey. for a little more class, there's always the awesome legacy gt. if ground clearance is your thing then check out the forester or newer outbacks. can't go wrong with a subaru.

or there's always an audi. the quattro awd system goes great in the snow. the a3, a4, or s4 are very nice and reliable.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Another vote for Subaru. We have a 09 Forester and it is unstoppable in snow and rain. Great car!!!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

cars are alright but still can't go where a truck can get to, or a geep (jeep) when it comes down to it, it depends where your going to take the vehicle is it going to be all on road, or will you venture off the beaten path once in while, because those cars do not like the back country, can't go alot of places a stock jeep can go. 

also on both parts are expensive compaired to a domestic vehicle, the jeep is domestic but the parts are in the import expense class, for some stupid reason. 

i personally run a big ol diesel ram around, and love it for being able to get where i need to go, which is everywhere in the field or the mountain side. 

but its your call, id prefer the jeep over the sub, for other reasons, like room, inside and more carrying capacity, you plus all your friends and have room in the back to haul alot more gear with the boards ontop of the vehicle.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a subaru impreza. its my first car and its small but it's such a fun car 

great acceleration
so fun to drive in the snow 

im working in getting a roof rack for boards since they wont fit in the trunk


----------



## madrex (Feb 18, 2010)

+1 on subaru impreza. Own an 05 5spd wagon wrx, love the damn thing. Its perfect for carying your gear around the weekend. Its on the smaller side of sportwagons but at stg 2 its fun as hell.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely love my 06 Impreza WRX hatchback. Plenty of room for my riding/climbing gear and board if I'm alone. Roofrack if I have company. Magnetraction on the snow (with good AS tires) reliable, fast and cheap to mantain. 78K and my only failure was a low beam light bulb.
Sure is not a Prius, but if you feather it mileage is not that bad. And it's hella fun to drive, which considering my weekly snow trips it';s a good thing.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Your bugeye is sick!
> Is that a 2.5RS or a WRX?


 Thanks man. It's a wrx.

Here's another pic. 












Ghost_Rider_X said:


> how do you figure? you can't get a legacy wagon sti in america. if you can show me that they're available i'll gladly accept defeat. even in japan i think only 600 kits were offered to convert a normal legacy to a "tuned by Sti" legacy. please tell me where i'm wrong.


























I think he was more referring to the newer body style more than an actual Legacy STi though. The states never gets the cool versions.

I didn't realize how many suby drivers were on this forum. Pretty neat. But if you plan on going offroad a lot I would look into a Forester if you want the ground clearance. But for a DD any of the sedan/hatches will do.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Thanks man. It's a wrx.
> I didn't realize how many suby drivers were on this forum. Pretty neat. But if you plan on going offroad a lot I would look into a Forester if you want the ground clearance. But for a DD any of the sedan/hatches will do.


You're welcome Magnum; cars like yours are what makes the Bugeye a classic :thumbsup:
I'm hopefully picking up an 02 2.5RS in the next few days and shortly thereafter will be commencing with some sort of WRX swap(likely a JDM EJ20). They really are just amazing vehicles, great to see those shots of yours


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Screw all of your choices...

Definitely get this car. 
YouTube - Ken Block - Snow Car


----------

